# Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)



## owenb1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi

I have just reinstalled win 98 and now only have the choice of 2 & 16 colours, in device manager it show PCI card with an explanation mark, how do i resolve this problem, do I need to download the driver for it??


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes, what brand / model card is it? If you don't know, maybe PC Wizard from here www.cpuid.com or hwinfo from here www.hwinfo.com can let you know.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

owenb1

You can use Windows own version of Hwinfo by clicking 'Start' 'Run' and typing 'Hwinfo /UI' (no quotes and note the space after info).

This may give you what you need but, if it doesn't I'm sure gotrootdude's suggestion will. You could also take a look at AIDA32 from here;http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php

Don't be put off by the fact that the site starts in Hungarian!


----------



## owenb1 (Oct 17, 2002)

All it says is standard pci graphics adapter (vga)

Device manager shows pci card with an explanation mark and pci multimedia device also with an explantion mark yet when i go to update driver it is unable to find it.

This has all happened since reinstalling windows and then adding an ethernet card.

When i boot up it goes to system config and asks me to start in safe mode, i then remove drivers for my ethernet card and restart, it brings up new hardware found and asks me where to look for the driver i specify d:\win98 and it then asks me if i want to restart if i say yes it takes me to system config again yet if i say no i am able to connect using my ethernet card but only with 16 colours!!!

Please help!!!!!


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

owenb1,

On my Win 98 box the Hwinfo tool brings up lots of detail about my onboard graphics so I'm surprised that you can't find driver details by using it.

I'm not on a network and don't have cable broadband or anything else that requires NIC/ethernet so can't help with that aspect. From what I've read about it though, it seems that ethernet installation can cause problems if you don't get it exactly right.

I suppose it's possible that your re-install has replaced some drivers with older versions but I assume you have the correct ones for your ethernet card on a floppy or CD, so you need to be able to identify your video/graphics device properly in case that is the problem. AIDA32, if it can identify your hardware, often supplies links to the makers driver site.

Is it possible that your graphics and ethernet are trying to share the same IRQ address. Can you get this information from the error messages you get or look in Device Manager?. On my box my Via graphics, Audio controller and IRQ for PCI Steering are all happily sharing IRQ 11.


----------



## owenb1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hwinfo states:

Class: Display
DeviceDesc: Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Try aida32 then or PC wizard from here. www.cpuid.com
One of them should tell us the maker / model.

Last resort, open the case and look on the card.


----------



## owenb1 (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm unable to unzip cpuid, it says invalid compressed data to inflate


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You don't need CPUID, instead go to the website, click on "PC Wizard" in the left pane, and download PC Wizard instead.


----------



## owenb1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Cheers

It says

General info: 
Model:Cyberblade i7
Manufacturer:Trident Microsystems Version 1.2


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I believe THIS is what you are looking for.

Good luck

Kilowatt


----------



## owenb1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Cheers guys - SORTED!!

All I need to do now is sort my ethernet card out - I may reinstall it in a different PCI Slot or take it back to the shop for a new one, I did get it 2nd hand for 5 quid!! and it came without drivers.


----------



## Rocher (May 2, 2003)

hi guys, can you please help me out with mine too? I have been looking but I can't find anything. Here's my information:

General info: 
Model:mpact2 3dvd media processor

Manufacturer:chromatic research inc.,


thank you


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Rocher,

Have you got the Google search engine in your Favourites?. If not, you should try it; www.google.com

A search there reveals that chromatic research inc. was taken over in 1998 by ATI, the makers of Raedon (I think). Your computer, or at least this component, seems to be nearly as old as mine!

I suppose ATI might have some drivers available if they continued to produce chromatic research products under the ATI name. Looks as though you will have to contact ATI support with your product details and see how helpful they are.

Alternatively, if you got the details you posted via AIDA32, it may provide a link for drivers if one is available.


----------



## Rocher (May 2, 2003)

thank you for the help, my comp is now fixed


----------



## Arkanies (Jun 18, 2003)

I am having the same problem I installed direct X 7 and then restarted my computer and when it came back i only had 16 and 2 colour setting options. I hav ePc wizard 2003 and when i click on Video card this is the information it gives me.

General Information : 
Model :	82810 810 Chipset Graphics Controller 
Bus :	PCI 
Support PnP/DDC :	No 

Bios VESA : 
Version :	2.0 
Manufacturer :	Intel810(TM) Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS 
VESA VBE/PM Version :	2.1 
Product :	i810 Graphics Controller 
Product Version :	Hardware Version 0.0 
Manufacturer :	Intel Corporation 
Total Memory :	32 Mb 
Used video memory :	30 Kb (soit 5.86 %) 

Features : 
Processor :	Unspecified 
Refresh :	Not detected 
Converter :	Not detected 
Hardware Acceleration :	Total 
Memory Type :	Shared Memory (SDRAM) 

Supported Resolutions : 
640 x 480 in :	16 colours 

General Features : 
Width :	169 mm 
Height :	127 mm 
Pixel per inch :	96x96 dpi 
bits per pixel :	1 
Colour Bits/Planes :	4 
Brushes :	-1 
Pens :	80 
Markers :	0 
Device Fonts :	0 
Device Colours :	16 
Clip Output to Rectangle :	Yes 

Raster Capabilities : 
Banding :	No 
Transfer Bitmaps :	Yes 
Bitmap >64 Kb :	Yes 
Fonts larger than 64 K :	Yes 
DIBs :	Yes 
DIBTODEV :	Yes 
Flood Fills :	No 
Scaling :	No 
StretchBlt :	No 
StretchDIB :	No 

Curves Capabilities : 
Chord Arcs :	No 
Circles :	No 
Elipses :	No 
Interiors :	No 
Pie Wedges :	No 
Rounded Rectangles :	No 
Styled Borders :	No 
Wide Borders :	No 
Wide, Styled Borders :	No 

Lines Capabilities : 
Interiors :	No 
Markers :	No 
Polylines :	Yes 
Polymarkers :	No 
Styled :	Yes 
Wide :	No 
Wide, Styled :	No 

Polygonal Capabilities : 
Interiors :	No 
Alternate Fill Polygons :	No 
Winding Fill Polygons :	No 
Rectangles :	No 
Scan Lines :	Yes 
Styled Borders :	No 
Wide Borders :	No 
Wide, Styled Borders :	No 

Text Capabilities : 
Stroke Precision :	No 
Stroke Clip Precision :	Yes 
90° Character Rotation :	No 
Any Angle Character Rotation :	Yes 
Independant X-Y Scaling :	No 
Double Weighted Characters :	Yes 
Italic :	No 
Underline :	No 
Strikeout :	No 
Raster Fonts :	Yes 
Vector Fonts :	No 

and when I click on Monitor this is the information it displays

General Information : 
Manufacturer :	DWT 
Model :	0518 
Serial Number :	0000006F 
Manufacture :	Week 31 of 2000 
EDID Version :	1.0 
Video Input Type :	Analogic 
Max. Horiz./Vert. Size :	280 mm / 210 mm 
Monitor Size :	15 inchs 
Gamma Factor :	1 

Can you please help me find the proper drivers i have looked everywhere and cant find anything.... thanks


----------



## Gleyne (Dec 10, 2004)

I have the same problem- can you help me???? Please ive spend 2 days on thsi now and cannot fix it - i could cry help lol



owenb1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just reinstalled win 98 and now only have the choice of 2 & 16 colours, in device manager it show PCI card with an explanation mark, how do i resolve this problem, do I need to download the driver for it??


----------

